# oven door hinge failure in hymer



## ronfish (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a 2008 B-class hymer. It is fitted with a dometic combination ie Fridge, freezer and oven. Both of the oven hinges have failed, has anyone else had this problem or am I just unlucky?


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Could one of the mods please move to correct topic. :roll: 

Steve


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

I've sent you a PM

B


----------

